# New York City (or nearby)



## Easy_Target (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone in the New York City metropolitan area up for a meetup?


----------



## Puscas (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh no! You're not going to set up a meet up just as I'm not in town for the next few weeks.:er:


j/k: I would def be there if I could.






pascal


----------



## D300Steve (Aug 12, 2008)

Always looking to meetup and shoot around....


----------

